# Adoption order granted!



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you all know little man offically became ours this morning. We are so happy. 

Thanks for all your support over the last few years 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations Emma!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Woooohoooooo fantastic news Emma . I'm thrilled for you. Wishing you all in the happiness in the world xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Good god girl, two lines in and I'm crying for you all, again, for like the forth time today!!!   You know I'm so over the moon for you guys. A perfect little happy family  

Forever!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thankyou mummy elf and flash so happy it's all
Done now  

Lolly thankyou so much for always being there your a true friend and I can't thankyou enough. 
Can't wait to see you and little pink very very soon our babies need to see each other again hehe xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

As are you my lovely   and our babies, two bestest little buddies!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Boyfriend and girlfriend heheh xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

About right the kisses that were going on last time!!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Huge congratulations Emma x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic Emma, congratulations!!


----------



## Iced_Sliced79 (Oct 22, 2012)

Woohoo, huge congratulations to all 3 of you!!!

Joy & Relief the best feeling ever - until you get that new birth certificate through the door then there is the finalisation and all the tears of joy again. 

Im so happy for you's, sitting hear with tears in my eyes as I recapture our day again, cant believe its almost 4 months since our day - sent wee princess' passport application away last week as going our first family holiday in May, no doubt that will be another day of tears when that comes back lol

This adoption malarky doesnt half turn you into a soppy git lol


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone still in cloud 9 wahoo. 

Awwww iced slice it's been a long journey but we finally got there. We've got out celebration hearing next month so no doubt I'll be crying then he he. 

Glad your all doing great and holiday sounds wonderful. 

Big big hugs xxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations Emma. You are now a forever family. 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Whoop whoop!  Fantastic news sorry I missed this post till now loads of love and hugs x x x


----------

